# Ăn xì dầu có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## thuypham (7/11/18)

Xì dầu là thứ gia vị không thể thiếu trong nhiều món ăn, cũng như là nước chấm cho nhiều loại rau, thịt. Tuy nhiên, nhiều người cho rằng ăn xì dầu ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.

*Ăn xì dầu có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?*
Xì dầu có hương vị thơm ngon và màu sắc đẹp mắt giúp làm tăng thêm sức hấp dẫn cho món ăn. Đây là một loại sản phẩm lên men từ đậu nành, muối, men... Chính vì thế, khi mang bầu, nhiều mẹ bầu thích ăn đồ ăn có lẫn xì dầu hoặc chấm với nước xì dầu vì thấy hợp khẩu vị.

_

_
_Ăn xì dầu không tốt cho mẹ bầu, gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, bà mẹ mang thai không nên ăn quá nhiều sản phẩm từ đậu nành, bởi các chất hóa học độc hại có thể ảnh hưởng tới sự phát triển thai nhi. Chính vì thế không nên ăn xì dầu khi mang thai để tránh ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi.

*Những tác hại ít biết của xì dầu*
Nhiều tài liệu nghiên cứu cho thấy, xì dầu gây ra một số nguy hại với sức khỏe.

*Nguy cơ ung thư vú*
Hoạt chất Isoflavone trong các sản phẩm xì dầu lên men được chứng minh đóng vai trò như một chất xúc tác làm gia tăng các tế bào ung thư vú. Ngoài ra, chất này cũng được cho là ảnh hưởng đến chu kỳ kinh ở phụ nữ.

*Ảnh hưởng đến tuyến giáp*
Trong xì dầu có chứa goitrogens, hóa chất này làm gián đoạn quá trình tổng hợp hormon thyroidal, nguyên nhân trực tiếp gây suy giảm tuyến giáp.

*Có thể ảnh hưởng đến số lượng tinh trùng*
Nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, số lượng tinh trùng giảm do tiêu thụ các sản phẩm xì dầu.

Sử dụng xì dầu vượt quá mức cho phép có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe sinh sản ở nam giới.

*Có thể ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi*
Do các chất hóa học độc hại có trong xì dầu nên nó không an toàn đối với phụ nữ mang thai. Việc tiêu thụ xì dầu có thể gây hại đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.

*Có thể gây ra ung thư gan*
Lạm dụng xì dầu có thể tăng nguy cơ gây ung thư gan Theo một số kết quả điều tra cho thấy, trong quá trình xì dầu lên men, protein phân giải sản sinh ra lượng lớn amine, trong trường hợp tồn tại nitrit sẽ hợp thành nitrosamine, do đó sẽ dễ gây ung thư.

*Ảnh hưởng đến thận*
Chất oxalate và phytoestrogen trong xì dầu ảnh hưởng không tốt đến thận. Oxalate có thể gây sỏi thận trong khi hàm lượng phytoestrogen cao có thể hủy hoại thận.

*Cản trở sự hấp thụ khoáng chất*
Xì dầu chứa hàm lượng phytate cao, ảnh hưởng đến quá trình tiêu hóa do nó ngăn chặn sự hấp thụ khoáng chất trong cơ thể.

*Đông máu*
Các sản phẩm từ đậu nành có chứa hemagglutinin, làm tăng nguy cơ đông máu, nghiêm trọng có thể dẫn tới thiếu oxy, đau tim và các bệnh mãn tính khác. Hàm lượng muối cao trong xì dầu cũng làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển bệnh tim mạch, huyết áp.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

